# im going to adopt...



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

after 4 years of miscarriages, my wife and i have decided to adopt.

we have very few restrictions. as long as we can communicate with them, we will adopt just about anyone. the whole goal is to teach a child how to live right? so it really doesn't matter what the challenges are. as long as we can actually teach them how to live and achieve their goals, it really doesn't matter. 

hell, ive learned entire languages for reasons that i was less passionate about.

so, have any of you adopted? what has been your experiences with parenting children you know practically nothing about?
if you have not adopted, feel free to chime in if you know of people who have and you can shed some insight.


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

Just wanted to say good on you and your wife for choosing to give a child a home!

Do you have an age group you are more interested in? There are lots of babies out there, but there are also lots of toddlers and pre-teens looking for homes too.

Whatever you choose, good luck. And from what I've heard, adoption can be a lengthy process that requires the patience of a saint, so godspeed.


----------



## Akinaura (Dec 6, 2011)

Wife here...there are no age restrictions or number of children in a group restrictions. It's all about who would be a good fit for our family.

If that means we take in 3 kids in one go, that's what we do. If it means I have to trade in my little 4 person Honda for a 7 passenger van, that's what we do. 

As'ladain and myself have waited 4 years now to have another child naturally. Well, since that hasn't worked, what's another year or so waiting on an adoption agency to help find us a child or children? We just don't want our daughter to grow up without siblings too much longer. We both come from families where we weren't the only child (me with 7, his with 3), so we're kinda used to large family gatherings, lol.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Our best friends adopted a boy from Russia, after someone from their church had already adopted his sister. He learned to speak English within a month and 10 years later you can't even tell he had an accent. He really assimilated well. He had a bit of an issue with not enjoying school, but he made up for it by getting involved in sports. And now he's in the military. Very nice kid.


----------

